# 66 67 GTO seat belt



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

Was there 0r is there a way of holding front seatbelts at the console side so you dont need to dump them off into the back floor or let them sit on the seat as you can see here


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Until the implementation of the 3 point belt, GM never gave that issue any thought.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

To satisfy my wife who wanted three point belts in my GTO, I found a nice set from Julianos who gave me good tech assistance. They also offer the regular lap belts and seem to have a solution to your problem. (Julianos started providing DOT quality belts for street rods but several years ago got into the muscle car belts.) I think there is a forum sponsor who also has good belts but don't know who they are.






Seat Belts


Many sizes, styles and colors of aftermarket, direct fit and universal seat belts in stock and ready to ship. Auto safety at it's best! From the Hot Rod Parts folks at Julianos.com. 40 years of customer service.



www.julianos.com










Retractable Lap Belts


Many sizes, styles and colors of aftermarket, direct fit and universal seat belts in stock and ready to ship. Auto safety at it's best! From the Hot Rod Parts folks at Julianos.com. 40 years of customer service.



www.julianos.com


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

I've heard rumors that starting in 1967, Pontiac GTO's had a bolt hole positioned in the roof panel for a driver & front passenger three point belt system....I haven't pulled my headliner down to look...does anyone know if this would have been an option in 1967?.. after all it was a banner year for GM safety improvements...as it was the first year for optional front disc brakes, dual master brake cylinder, collapsible steering column, bucket seat locks, & emergency flashers.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You might be able to use these;





Console, SEAT BELT CLIP, 1967-69 Chevelle/El Camino, 4 Speed @ OPGI.com


Console seat belt accessories seatbelts consel consule




www.opgi.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

maw2078826 said:


> I've heard rumors that starting in 1967, Pontiac GTO's had a bolt hole positioned in the roof panel for a driver & front passenger three point belt system....I haven't pulled my headliner down to look...does anyone know if this would have been an option in 1967?.. after all it was a banner year for GM safety improvements...as it was the first year for optional front disc brakes, dual master brake cylinder, collapsible steering column, bucket seat locks, & emergency flashers.


Actually starting mid 66 (Jan I think) all GM cars were equipped with mounting holes for front shoulder belts. And starting with the 68 models, mounting holes were provided for rear shoulder belts.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as Shoulder Belt provisions;


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks 052...I never saw a GM Bulletin put out on the subject...perhaps it's in the 1967 Pontiac Body Manual.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks GTOJUNIOR...First time viewing this, my 1967 GTO doesn't have the 3/16" hole in the Body Plate, so I guess unless ordered by the buyer, they didn't bother?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

It must not be consistent that there is a hole in the body tag when there are shoulder strap anchors. I knew my 67 had the anchors, but didn’t remember a hole in my body plate, so when I read this, I had to go check.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC after 1966, it was a standard provision on all HT models, so tag ID not needed for the '67 line-up.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

That makes sense.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

You all are correct, I checked my 1967 Body by Fisher manual and it states all body styles had the shoulder harness bolt hole for driver & front passenger seats...amazing, even after 52 years I learned something new about by 1967 GTO...now if I could only locate the build sheet, and figure out what "13-2D" means on my body plate, all mysteries would be solved.!


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

maw2078826 said:


> You all are correct, I checked my 1967 Body by Fisher manual and it states all body styles had the shoulder harness bolt hole for driver & front passenger seats...amazing, even after 52 years I learned something new about by 1967 GTO...now if I could only locate the build sheet, and figure out what "13-2D" means on my body plate, all mysteries would be solved.!


Does anyone know where the mounting holes might be (if they exist) for a three way belt on a 1968 GTO convertible?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I installed shoulder belts on my 67 hardtop GTO about ten years ago, using a set of nice shoulder belts I found on ebay that matched my lap belts. I had no problem locating the mounting holes using these GM documents and these measurements from Charles Broussard off his 67. I used a very fine pick to locate the mounting holes after careful measurement, made a small slit in the headliner, and installed the bolts. Mounting the little retaining brackets that go just above the driver's- and passenger's-side seats is not as easy as they require drilling holes.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

maw2078826 said:


> I've heard rumors that starting in 1967, Pontiac GTO's had a bolt hole positioned in the roof panel for a driver & front passenger three point belt system....I haven't pulled my headliner down to look...does anyone know if this would have been an option in 1967?.. after all it was a banner year for GM safety improvements...as it was the first year for optional front disc brakes, dual master brake cylinder, collapsible steering column, bucket seat locks, & emergency flashers.


Not just a rumor! I think ‘66 only some cars had anchors, and trim tag had a hole punched to indicate that anchors were installed. The two threaded holes are a few inches forward of the coat hooks. The seatbelt webbing is folded and stitched around a metal bar that bolts into the two holes. There is a plastic clamshell that covers the bolts.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Correct, lookup at post 4 days ago.


----------



## Jlgolden (Oct 28, 2021)

maw2078826 said:


> I've heard rumors that starting in 1967, Pontiac GTO's had a bolt hole positioned in the roof panel for a driver & front passenger three point belt system....I haven't pulled my headliner down to look...does anyone know if this would have been an option in 1967?.. after all it was a banner year for GM safety improvements...as it was the first year for optional front disc brakes, dual master brake cylinder, collapsible steering column, bucket seat locks, & emergency flashers.


There was a whole punched in the build plate on the firewall if the car was made with shoulder harness nuts at the factory.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jlgolden said:


> There was a whole punched in the build plate on the firewall if the car was made with shoulder harness nuts at the factory.


You must have missed Post #7?


----------

